# Pronuncia di GN a inizio parole



## MartyTeslow

Salve ancora 
Volevo sapere qual'è la pronuncia di GN ad inizio parola di origine greca (non come Gnomo ovviamente), come Gnosi o Gnosticismo, dato che in francese questa fa eccezione, e se si pronuncia come il fonema /gn/ ad inizio parole, e non viene patalizzato.. è come l'eccezione italiana del GL in "gliale" ?
Grazie ancora


----------



## jazyk

Secondo questo dizionario, come la gn di montagna.


----------



## Necsus

Che io sappia, il gruppo 'gn' forma digramma davanti a tutte le vocali (mentre 'gl' lo fa solo davanti alla 'i'), sia che si trovi nel corpo che all'inizio della parola, ormai anche nei termini dotti di origine greca, come per esempio _gnosi_. Si pronuncia come nesso biconsonantico solo in alcune parole provenienti dal tedesco, come _wagneriano_.

PS: e immancabilmente suggerisco la grafia _qual è_ senza apostrofo (CLIC).


----------



## Montesacro

Necsus said:


> Che io sappia, il gruppo 'gn' forma digramma davanti a tutte le vocali (mentre 'gl' lo fa solo davanti alla 'i'), sia che si trovi nel corpo che all'inizio della parola, ormai anche nei termini dotti di origine greca, come per esempio _gnosi_. Si pronuncia come nesso biconsonantico solo in alcune parole provenienti dal tedesco, come _wagneriano_.


 
Bè, citiamone almeno un'altra di parola nella quale il gruppo _gn_ si pronuncia come nesso bicononsontico: _gneiss._
Chi pronuncia questa parola con una consonante iniziale palatale merita di essere corretto ogni volta con un bel paio di ceffoni...


----------



## Necsus

Montesacro said:


> Bè, citiamone almeno un'altra di parola nella quale il gruppo _gn_ si pronuncia come nesso bicononsontico: _gneiss._


Ma in quel caso non si tratta di un parola 'italianizzata', la grafia rimane esattamente quella del tedesco, quindi dovrebbe essere naturale usarne anche la proinuncia (evitando solo ei = ai).


----------



## paolar

Il gruppo "gn" è generalmente palatale. 
Fanno eccezione alcune parole di derivazione  straniera - sostanzialmente tedesca - del tipo "gneiss", "wagneraino" etc. 
Le parole "gnosi" e "gnoseologico" possono essere considerate di derivazione straniera (greco arcaico) e quindi pronunciate gutturalmente ma anche - proprio per la loro derivazione arcaica ormai quasi dimenticata - in maniera palatale. Almeno così consiglia l'Accademia della Crusca (http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=6630&ctg_id=93).
Mi permetto infine di osservare che, essendo "gnosi", "gnoseologico" etc, termini non di uso corrente ma utilizzati in contesti piuttosto particolari - ad esempio filosofico, escatologico etc - io avrei una leggera preferenza per la pronuncia con il gruppo "gn" biconsonantico.

Che ne dite^


----------



## Necsus

paolar said:


> Che ne dite^


Che, probabilmente per mia disattenzione, non sono riuscito a individuare l'informazione aggiuntiva rispetto a quanto già detto...


----------



## Broca

Montesacro said:


> _gneiss._
> Chi pronuncia questa parola con una *consonante* iniziale palatale merita di essere corretto ogni volta con un bel paio di ceffoni...



Beh, non mi pare che sia una parola conosciuta e usata diffusamente in italiano, almeno io non la uso tutti i giorni (anche perchè ne ho scoperto solo ora il significato). Quindi dato che non è detto che tutti sappino che derivi dal tedesco e che non è affatto una parola comune direi che non ci sia niente di male a sbagliarne la pronuncia, non trovi?

Detto questo direi più propriamente *fonema consonantico*, più che consonante.


----------



## paolar

Anch'io non conoscevo la parola "gneiss" e onestamente avrei avuto difficoltà a pronunciarla vedendola scritta; in quanto a "gnoseologico", trovo sia difficile - quasi cacofonico - pronunciare questo termine, un pò dotto, in modo palatale: opto per la pronuncia gutturale sia perchè si mantiene la derivazione greca sia per l'ambito in cui può essere potenzialmente usato (dissento con Necsus in questo).


----------



## Necsus

paolar said:


> opto per la pronuncia gutturale sia perchè si mantiene la derivazione greca sia per l'ambito in cui può essere potenzialmente usato (dissento con Necsus in questo).


Anche qui non mi è affatto chiaro su cosa dovrebbe vertere il dissenso nei miei confronti:


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Ma in quel caso non si tratta di un parola 'italianizzata', la grafia rimane esattamente quella del tedesco, quindi dovrebbe essere naturale usarne anche la pronuncia (evitando solo ei = ai).


La pronuncia del tedesco è notoriamente gutturale.


----------



## paolar

Necsus, scusa, ma nel mezzo del thread hai scritto:
"_Che io sappia_, il gruppo 'gn' forma digramma davanti a tutte le vocali (mentre 'gl' lo fa solo davanti alla 'i'), sia che si trovi nel corpo che all'inizio della parola, *ormai anche nei termini dotti di origine greca, come per esempio *_*gnosi*_. Si pronuncia come nesso biconsonantico *solo in alcune parole provenienti dal tedesco*, come _wagneriano_."
"gnosi", "gnoseologico" *NON* derivano dal tedesco eppure possono essere pronunciate con un blocco biconsonantico gutturale, anzi - come detto sopra - tale pronuncia è da me considerata preferibile, dato l'ambito del loro (scarso) utilizzo.


----------



## Necsus

paolar said:


> Necsus, scusa, ma nel mezzo del thread hai scritto:


Okay. Allora, lasciando da parte _gneiss_, ho detto che "*ormai* [forma digramma] anche nei termini dotti di origine greca", quindi che prima ovviamente la tendenza non era questa: nessuno ti vieta di optare per il recupero di quella convenzione. Questione di gusti e di scelte.
Vorrei però far notare che nel collegamento all Crusca da te ricordato, si dice:
"notiamo che *in italiano la combinazione dei due grafemi ha sempre il valore di [ñ];* esistono solo alcuni termini di origine non italiana in cui le due consonanti rimangono “separate” nella pronuncia, ovvero vengono trattate come _nesso biconsonantico_. Si tratta, per esempio, di germanismi come _Wagner_, _gneiss_ [vàg-ner], [g-nàis]; in più, alcuni grecismi come _gnoseologia_ e _gnòsi_ *possono* venire pronunciati in questo modo ma, chiosa Serianni (I 140), «*è pronuncia affettata*»: è ugualmente corretto, quindi, dire [g-nòzi] e [ñòzi]".


----------



## paolar

Ok, ci siamo... Faccio solo notare che - sempre nel bel mezzo del thread - avevi scritto: _gn_ "si pronuncia come nesso biconsonantico *solo* *in alcune parole provenienti dal tedesco*"; da qui la mia correzione, anche con l'aiuto dell'hyperlink che citi, cioè " "gnosi", "gnoseologico" <...> *possono* essere pronunciate con un blocco biconsonantico gutturale". 
Ho poi espresso la mia personale preferenza di pronuncia delle due parole, motivandola con il particolare contesto e ambito letterario e filosofico in cui vengono usate.
Ultima mia osservazione, ripresa sempre dal thread: 
in quanto a "gnoseologico", trovo sia difficile - quasi cacofonico - pronunciare questo termine, un pò dotto, in modo palatale. 
Quest'ultima è comunque da intendersi semplicemente come una mia percezione/sensazione nella pronuncia del temine "gnoseologico".


----------



## Necsus

Paola, ti rispondo per chiudere questa schermaglia secondo me abbastanza sterile. In risposta alla domanda originaria della discussione, io ho riportato quella che mi risulta essere indicata dalle grammatiche come tendenza _attuale_, se tu sei di diverso avviso non c'è nessun problema, se preferisci usare la pronuncia gutturale, nessuno se ne avrà a male. Non parliamo però di _correzioni_, perché si possono correggere gli errori o le sviste, non i punti di vista. Nessuno qui pensa di imporre delle regole, ma eventualmente solo di fare presenti quelle che esistono, e in questo caso abbiamo appurato che entrambe le pronunce sono ammesse, come dicevo prima è una questione di scelte e di gusti, quindi per quanto mi riguarda non c'è motivo di continuare a scrivere sull'argomento. Alla prossima.


----------



## Montesacro

Broca said:


> Beh, non mi pare che sia una parola conosciuta e usata diffusamente in italiano, almeno io non la uso tutti i giorni (anche perchè ne ho scoperto solo ora il significato). Quindi dato che non è detto che tutti sappino che derivi dal tedesco e che non è affatto una parola comune direi che non ci sia niente di male a sbagliarne la pronuncia, non trovi?


 
Sì, ma quella frase è stata comunque scritta con intenzioni un po' scherzose (che non sempre riesco a trasmettere, evidentemente).
E poi, mentre la scrivevo stavo pensando a persone che conosco che una minima infarinatura di geologia la dovrebbero avere...


----------



## paolar

Necsus, ti rispondo solo ora. 
Ovviamente la parola _correzione_ era da intendersi come _correzione logica_ (il tuo uso cioè di "solo" invece, magari, di "prevalentemente" come si evinceva da quanto poi hai scritto).
Sull'interesse o meno della questione, ho trovato alcuni colleghi e amici di diverso avviso: mi hanno tra l'altro fatto notare che da "gnosi" deriva il temine inglese "knowledge", la cui pronuncia è gutturale (com'era da aspettarsi peraltro).
Alla prossima allora.


----------



## franz rod

> mi hanno tra l'altro fatto notare che da "gnosi" deriva il temine inglese "knowledge", la cui pronuncia è gutturale (com'era da aspettarsi peraltro



Un piccolo appunto:  knowledge è costruito sul verbo inglese "to know" non sul greco "gnosi".  C'è però da aggiungere che "know", "gnosi" ma anche il latino "(g)nosco" (anche in latino la gn sarebbe da leggere come gruppo biconsonantico) derivano dalla stessa parola "proto-indoeuropea".


----------

